
Ask HN: Should I quit my job and start up? Need Advice - m_g_i
I&#x27;ve almost decided to quit my Job and start something of my own. I currently make $48k a year and it&#x27;s pretty good amount in India. I currently need to make at least $2k monthly to pay for my house mortgage and personal expenses.<p>What are the options to make decent side income? Should I take up a part time&#x2F;consulting job? Can I find any remote jobs which can pay me $2k a month? Need suggestions. :)
======
bgnm2000
I think the first question is how long will it theoretically take for your
startup to generate $2K/month for you? What does that timeline look like? Its
easier to make a plan when you have the details laid out. Can you save
$x/month and give yourself some runway etc.?

~~~
m_g_i
Generating $2k a month might take anywhere between 6 months to a year. There's
always some possibility to fail, but that's what starting up is all about. I
currently have enough savings to keep me going for next 3 months. Paid most of
my savings towards downpayment for my apartment.

------
sharemywin
No. work on something part time until you have at least enough revenue to
determine Customer Acquisition Cost and Life Time Value of a customer. Then
you can come up with a solid plan to get where you need to be.

~~~
sharemywin
I would keep your job though. Until you have something firm on paper. I got
laid off and thought I could get something bootstrapped in a couple months. A
lot harder than it sounds. So, 3 months later I'm trying to play catch up in
getting another job. should have focused on that first.

